# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Inderm (tegen acne) ervaringen gevraagd

## meisjelief87

Hoi,

ik gebruik nu sinds vrijdag Inderm (dit is een antibiotica in lotion vorm) tegen mijn acne (ik heb niet echt puisten maar een paar bultjes in mijn gezicht)

Alleen ik heb sinds 2 dagen een hele droge huid en schilferingen/kloven en een rode huid op sommige plekken..

Op de bijsluiter staat dat dit naar paar weken over moet gaan, graag zou ik willen weten wie dit ook heeft gehad en wanneer er bij jou verbetering op trad enz.

Dankje wel alvast

----------


## Agnes574

De meeste gezichtslotions tegen acne hebben dat effect...
Dat komt omdat ze vrij agressief zijn!
Ze helpen wél goed kan ik uit ervaring zeggen...
Probeer eens wat minder te gebruiken van die lotion dan je nu doet per keer,dan zul je waarschijnlijk al minder klachten hebben!
Succes!!  :Wink:

----------


## meisjelief87

weet iemand ook of het zo kan zijn dat je in het begin verergering krijgt?
heb namelijk het gevoel dat het in de eerste wee kdat ik het gebruik wat erger is geworden.

----------

